# Strict Paleo diet for A/I issues??



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone given this a try?

Despite eating a very clean diet for years (no artificial ingredients, no preservatives, no processed food, mostly grass-fed meats, etc) I have recently been diagnosed with my THIRD autoimmune problem which is really causing me some physical grief . Years ago, I gave up gluten and wheat products and saw a tremendous improvement in mild problems such as eczema and rosacea.

After this most recent diagnosis I have been carefully tracking my food consumption vs. symptoms, and it looks like a major culprit for me is the entire nightshade family of plants -- tomatoes, potatoes, eggplant, peppers, etc. as well as any spices made from those plants.

Within hours of eating these foods my symptoms are seriously exacerbated .

I'm feeling a bit down as these are all foods I enjoy and eat regularly. Starting January 2nd I'm kicking off a total Paleo elimination diet for 30+ days (cutting out all grains, all dairy, all legumes, all nightshades, all nuts & seeds, all fruit, all sugar and alcohol). The point is to eliminate all potential triggers and slowly start adding them back in one at a time. Obviously I won't be adding the nightshades back in, at least for a long while. I'm hoping I can add all those foods back in with little problem and that the nightshades will be the only no-nos.

Has anyone else done this/doing this? (I know @Zanne has done something similar.) If so, were you able to target the problem foods and alter your diet accordingly?

I would welcome any and all thoughts and comments.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Diet aside, are you getting treated for your autoimmune problems, i.e., corticosteroid, IgG, or other combination treatments?

As for food allergies there are professional clinics that target certain food compounds. There used to be research group at Tufts University in Boston that dealt with Food and Epidemiology studies. They had an extension program where people could get tested for food compound allergies. I would recommend you contact them and find out if you could get work up done (if they still have that programs there - funding issues).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> Diet aside, are you getting treated for your autoimmune problems, i.e., corticosteroid, IgG, or other combination treatments?


Thanks for your suggestions.

Yes, I do have a steroid cream for one of my issues (lichen sclerosus). Oral steroids have proved to be quite problematic for me. I have had IgG testing done in the past (10 years ago) when I gave up gluten; unfortunately the results weren't clear, there were a lot of conflicting results and medical opinions, and in the end the elimination diet seemed a much more reliable and conclusive way to figure out the triggers.

I will keep in mind the Tufts University info. For the moment, I am on my second full day of my Paleo diet and feeling quite good. I haven't had any specific cravings and am not missing any of the eliminated foods (yet) . I am eating super clean -- mostly fish, grass-fed beef, free range chicken, and loads and loads of vegetables along with plenty of olive oil, coconut oil and avocados.

I'm going to give this a whirl for 30 days and see where I end up. I'm pretty sure nightshades are the real problem, but I'm going to stick with the elimination diet for 30 days to give my gut a chance to heal. I'm also taking probiotics and appropriate vitamin supplements.

So we'll see. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 11 of my extremely restrictive 30-day Paleo/autoimmune diet and I'm feeling.... GREAT!!! 

Surprisingly, I have not felt deprived at all despite giving up practically every category of food, lol. I haven't had ANY cravings and I think this is because I have eliminated virtually all sugar so my blood sugar level is staying nice and steady.

All three of my A/I issues have already improved significantly (no new flare-ups), so I can only imagine it will just keep getting better and better.

And the best part is I'm finding it much easier to cook and have prepared food in the fridge. I bake an entire tray of fish, grill up several steaks at once, and broil 8-10 pieces of chicken at a time. There's a lot of chopping of vegetables (!), but basically everything gets sautéed quickly in olive oil or coconut oil so it only takes a few minutes to prepare a slew of veggies. I've also made several Paleo stews in the crockpot that are almost effortless.

I'm looking forward to the addition of nuts and eggs at the end of 30 days, but beyond that I'm not really missing anything I've cut out.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy, I wish you luck. I gave up red meat about 35 years ago and have significantly reduced animal-related foods, so for me, giving up grains, nuts and legumes would never fly. Do you have access to organic/free-range meats and poultry?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> Do you have access to organic/free-range meats and poultry?


Yes! We have a wonderful year-round indoor farmers' market with an awesome selection of organic, grass-fed and free-range meats. It's a bit pricier than the grocery store, but having cut out 100% of processed foods my grocery bill has actually gone down. My local grocery store also carries a small selection of these meats too.

I'm sure rice, beans and oatmeal will make their way back onto my menu eventually  but I plan to stick to no-sugar and no-alcohol for the long haul. I honestly feel so much better that it's hard to describe!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Yes! We have a wonderful year-round indoor farmers' market with an awesome selection of organic, grass-fed and free-range meats. It's a bit pricier than the grocery store, but having cut out 100% of processed foods my grocery bill has actually gone down. My local grocery store also carries a small selection of these meats too.
> 
> I'm sure rice, beans and oatmeal will make their way back onto my menu eventually  but I plan to stick to no-sugar and no-alcohol for the long haul. I honestly feel so much better that it's hard to describe!


You will see your grocery bill continue to plummet as you move forward. The stricter you stick to the paleo diet, the less you need to eat. I went from three eggs and five slices of bacon to one or two eggs and two or three pieces of bacon. I also went from eating a 14 oz steak to eating an 8 oz steak, 2 chicken breasts to 1. The leaner you get and more efficient your metabolism becomes, the less you need to eat.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Has anyone given this a try?
> 
> Despite eating a very clean diet for years (no artificial ingredients, no preservatives, no processed food, mostly grass-fed meats, etc) I have recently been diagnosed with my THIRD autoimmune problem which is really causing me some physical grief . Years ago, I gave up gluten and wheat products and saw a tremendous improvement in mild problems such as eczema and rosacea.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried it, but am considering it since I too already was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia and they suspect I may also have Sjogrens. Please share your favorite recipies when you feel like it. I do know I would probably do a lot of broth's with veggies. I don't like cold food, so salads would be a challenge for me. 

Be encouraged.... I had a friend who had Celiacs. She ate super clean like that for six years and now can eat whatever she wants to. So maybe its just long enough for the gut lining to heal. Have you read the Gut and Psychology book?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I haven't tried it, but am considering it since I too already was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia and they suspect I may also have Sjogrens. Please share your favorite recipies when you feel like it. I do know I would probably do a lot of broth's with veggies. I don't like cold food, so salads would be a challenge for me.
> 
> Be encouraged.... I had a friend who had Celiacs. She ate super clean like that for six years and now can eat whatever she wants to. So maybe its just long enough for the gut lining to heal. Have you read the Gut and Psychology book?


Hi Blossom! Glad to see you back... 

I am very familiar with the GAPS info. In fact, reading that was one of the things that kickstarted this whole process. And I agree with you -- I think after enough time away from the trigger foods, the gut heals itself and hopefully most things can be reintroduced and tolerated well. I will say though, I had avoided gluten like the plague for 7-8 years and once I started eating a little here, a little there again, is when I started this slippery slope into new A/I problems. So for me, I believe gluten is off the menu forever .

I love salads but not during the winter. I tend to gravitate towards soups and stews during the cold months. Here is an absolutely FABULOUS Paleo stew -- hands down, *the best beef stew I have ever eaten.* The butternut squash thickens it up beautifully as it cooks. It makes a huge batch with plenty of leftovers for fridge or freezer:

Paleo Beef Stew

View attachment 42217


1-1/2 to 2 lbs. beef cubes for stewing;
1 Tbsp olive or coconut oil
1 butternut squash, peeled, de-seeded and diced;
1 medium onion, diced;
3 garlic cloves, minced;
4-6 carrots, sliced on the diagonal;
6 oz. mushrooms, sliced;
6 oz. fresh spinach;
1 cup chicken stock
**14 oz. diced tomatoes with green chilies ("Rotel" style -- I use Mild);* *(**See note below)*
**1 tbsp. chili powder;*
**1 tsp. paprika;*
1 tsp. dried oregano;
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper;


Warm up a dutch oven over a medium-high heat.

Brown the beef cubes in the skillet in a small amount of olive or coconut oil until lightly browned. Drain off some of the fat, or leave it all in there for a richer broth.

Add all the remaining ingredients, except for the spinach and the mushrooms, to the pot.

Give everything a good stir, bring to a boil, then cover and reduce heat to a low simmer for 2 hours. Stir occasionally. (Can also be cooked in a crockpot on low for 6-8 hours but be sure to brown the meat first).

Add in the mushrooms 30 minutes before the stew is done.

Add the spinach immediately before serving.

_***NOTE:* If you are avoiding nightshades, omit the tomatoes, chili powder and paprika as these are all from the nightshade family. Otherwise, enjoy them as they add a lot of flavor!
_

I have never made this without the tomatoes and spices but am going to give it a whirl now that I am avoiding nightshades. Just have to come up with some flavorful alternative ingredients...


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Good God, that looks good... Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Zanne, that's the autoimmune loop I'm in too... Fibro, Lupus, Sjogrens... they know Fibro for sure, ... not sure on the other two, but it is at least one of them. I just don't fully fit the cluster symptoms of either of them.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Zanne said:


> You are probably already figuring out that eliminating nightshades and other foods from your diet are helping you to feel better.


Yes! I really think the nightshades are a HUGE component of this. And here I thought I was eating so healthy... tomatoes, eggplants, peppers... lol.



Zanne said:


> Are you following the Autoimmune Protocol (AIP)? Some people confuse the "P" to mean Paleo, which is understandable because a Paleo diet is very similar. The key role of the AIP is to restore the gut and to correct nutrient deficiencies. A really awesome explanation can be found here: » The Autoimmune Protocol
> 
> You are probably aware of all of that, but I thought I would share just in case.


Yes, I am aware that they are two entirely different things, but thanks for clarifying to be sure. I am following the AIP for 30 days, then plan to reintroduce potential trigger foods one at a time very slowly. But I am feeling so much better eating this way that I have no plans to reintroduce sugar, alcohol, nightshades, gluten, or most grains. I have waaaay more energy, zero cravings, zero bloating and water retention, and I simply do not miss any of those foods. I do miss eggs and nuts so am looking forward to those. Hopefully, they are on the "good" list but I know egg whites can be problematic for many A/I issues.

Sorry to hear about your Sjogren's syndrome and possible lupus . My latest A/I diagnosis is "hidradenitis suppurativa" which is an absolutely horrid auto inflammatory skin condition. Not to gross you out, but if you look it up on Google images it is like looking at a freak show/horror movie .

Thankfully my doctor knew exactly what it was and I caught it early -- I am only in Stage 1 (out of 3 stages) so very minimal external skin involvement at this point -- mostly just hard lumps and "tunnels" deep beneath the surface of my skin. The lumps are extremely painful and the pain radiates all around the affected areas. I have seen tremendous improvement and not a single flare-up since starting this diet. I had been experiencing 2-3 new lumps per week previously, but not a single one in 2 weeks since starting the diet!

I am so thankful to have caught this early, and even more thankful that a remission through diet is possible. My heart goes out to those who are further along in disease progression than I am.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Do either of you struggle with cysts?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Do either of you struggle with cysts?


Yes! Although, by "cysts" I'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing (?). HS (hidradenitis suppurativa) begins with hard, lumpy, PAINFUL "cysts" below the surface of the skin. Eventually they become more tunnel-like, long and ropy, snaking under the skin. As HS progresses, they start erupting at the surface, almost like boils. Antibiotics and surgery only relieve symptoms as it is an A/I disease and the problems originate internally.

If any of that rings a bell, I highly recommend doing a little research on HS. It's much more common than people realize but often gets misdiagnosed.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy, I was just reading on the thread, and I am so sorry you and others here are dealing with this. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> Happy, I was just reading on the thread, and I am so sorry you and others here are dealing with this.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all.


Thanks Pluto!

These A/I issues are maddening. I've always been health-conscious, eaten a clean diet, exercised regularly, and still... THIS!! 

It's so strange. I never had any of these problems until my late 30s/early 40s. No idea whether it's hormonal, genetic, environmental, GMO foods, pollution, stress... or a little bit of everything! lol...


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Vaccinations have been linked to Autoimmune issues. Do you get flu shots?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I steer clear of flu vaccines. Just never made much sense to me. 

I have three cysts right now, but not ropy ones Clam.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

ThreeStrikes said:


> Vaccinations have been linked to Autoimmune issues. Do you get flu shots?


No! The only time I got the flu shot (20+ years ago) I got the FLU...  Big time. Laid up in bed for a week...



Blossom Leigh said:


> I steer clear of flu vaccines. Just never made much sense to me.
> 
> I have three cysts right now, but not ropy ones Clam.


Blossom... PM me... they don't start out ropy... yuck...


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

Happy, one place you might go and pose your question and get an answer would be the forum over at Mark Sisson's marksdailyapple Those folks eat "primal" which is a variant on Paleo. That forum is, or used to be very active. Bet your question has been asked and answered over there. 
And one thing you might think about is to eat consistent with your ancestral profile. If you are either of Northern European or African ancestry like most Americans, then Paleo is going to very much agree with you. You can also probably tolerate dairy. Folks from the Mediterranean region have a more difficult time with dairy but grains are easier for them to handle. 
Sounds screwy but works for lots of folks. And as long as it works for you, who cares!


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Hi, have any of you autoimmune guys tried pro-biotics? friend of mine tried a course (10 pills a day for 6 days) and had a remarkable improvement in his chrons. Also mega doses of vitamin C and plenty of vitamin D


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

EVG39 said:


> Happy, one place you might go and pose your question and get an answer would be the forum over at Mark Sisson's marksdailyapple Those folks eat "primal" which is a variant on Paleo. That forum is, or used to be very active. Bet your question has been asked and answered over there.
> 
> And one thing you might think about is to eat consistent with your ancestral profile. If you are either of Northern European or African ancestry like most Americans, then Paleo is going to very much agree with you. You can also probably tolerate dairy. Folks from the Mediterranean region have a more difficult time with dairy but grains are easier for them to handle.
> 
> Sounds screwy but works for lots of folks. And as long as it works for you, who cares!


Thanks, EVG. I love the marksdailyapple site! I've been reading that site for quite awhile but have never posted on their forum. That's a great suggestion and I will definitely post my question over there. 

And I agree with your dietary suggestions. I have never had a problem with dairy (can't wait to add it back in) but do seem to have MAJOR problems with grains. And I am of Northern European ancestry with a little Native American thrown in there as well.



Julius Beastcavern said:


> Hi, have any of you autoimmune guys tried pro-biotics? friend of mine tried a course (10 pills a day for 6 days) and had a remarkable improvement in his chrons. Also mega doses of vitamin C and plenty of vitamin D


Thanks for the suggestion JB. I am taking a probiotic but not in the megadosing that you mentioned. That's very interesting and definitely worth looking into trying. I can see where that would probably be very beneficial. I do take lots of Vitamin C and D. One of my biggest problems has been with nutrient absorption, but I think I'm finally turning the corner on that as well since going total Paleo.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Thanks, EVG. I love the marksdailyapple site! I've been reading that site for quite awhile but have never posted on their forum. That's a great suggestion and I will definitely post my question over there.
> 
> And I agree with your dietary suggestions. I have never had a problem with dairy (can't wait to add it back in) but do seem to have MAJOR problems with grains. And I am of Northern European ancestry with a little Native American thrown in there as well.
> 
> ...


No probs Clam, not sure if linking is allowed but this is the site Elixa Probiotic ? Ultra High Strength Probiotic | 6 day Program


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I also have tried smaller probiotic dosing, and see a nice change. Megadosing sounds promising. Really made me wonder how much of our autoimmune issues are a result of docs not advising patients to hit probiotics hard after taking antibiotics. When I had our son I was given 11 rounds of the same antibiotic they use to treat anthrax, so HEAVY DUTY stuff. Not one mention of probiotics following dismissal from the hospital.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I also have tried smaller probiotic dosing, and see a nice change. Megadosing sounds promising. Really made me wonder how much of our autoimmune issues are a result of docs not advising patients to hit probiotics hard after taking antibiotics. When I had our son I was given 11 rounds of the same antibiotic they use to treat anthrax, so HEAVY DUTY stuff. Not one mention of probiotics following dismissal from the hospital.


I think stomach flora holds the key to healing many diseases but not all probiotics are equal


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Julius Beastcavern said:


> I think stomach flora holds the key to healing many diseases but not all probiotics are equal


Agree... I did a lot of research before buying the one I have. I think its why it has been so good.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Julius Beastcavern said:


> No probs Clam, not sure if linking is allowed but this is the site Elixa Probiotic ? Ultra High Strength Probiotic | 6 day Program


Awesome! Thank you so much for this info. I'm definitely going to give this a try. I'll report back and give you an update .


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Julius Beastcavern said:


> I think stomach flora holds the key to healing many diseases but not all probiotics are equal


You're very wise, Julius. More than 2,000 years ago Hippocrates said, "All disease begins in the gut." I totally believe it now.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> When I had our son I was given 11 rounds of the same antibiotic they use to treat anthrax, so HEAVY DUTY stuff. *Not one mention of probiotics following dismissal from the hospital.*


IKR?

Western medicine is so compartmentalized, and honestly sometimes I think it creates more problems than it solves! I'm trying to strike a healthy "east meets west" balance.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Totally agree. Went to the docs this summer to deal with AI issues, put me on meds, I ended up in the emergency room. Doesn't take long to learn to stay away.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> IKR?
> 
> Western medicine is so compartmentalized, and honestly sometimes I think it creates more problems than it solves! I'm trying to strike a healthy "east meets west" balance.



A WE diet, WE all should join but I am eating cheese fries later so I am on the midwest diet where we end up as cows. *Grumble grumble, moo moo*


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Agree... I did a lot of research before buying the one I have. I think its why it has been so good.


Which one did you buy?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I also have tried smaller probiotic dosing, and see a nice change. Megadosing sounds promising. Really made me wonder how much of our autoimmune issues are a result of docs not advising patients to hit probiotics hard after taking antibiotics. When I had our son I was given 11 rounds of the same antibiotic they use to treat anthrax, so HEAVY DUTY stuff. Not one mention of probiotics following dismissal from the hospital.


Blossom, I have a neuro-scientist friend who is currently working on research to present to the military to try to get them to STOP the prophylactic use of antibiotics in troops being sent abroad. These poor men and women come back with huge GI issues, and often PTSD. Then the meds traditionally proscribed for the PTSD are often ineffective because of the damage done by the antibiotics. So its a really horrible cycle that could have been avoided.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> Blossom, I have a neuro-scientist friend who is currently working on research to present to the military to try to get them to STOP the prophylactic use of antibiotics in troops being sent abroad. These poor men and women come back with huge GI issues, and often PTSD. Then the meds traditionally proscribed for the PTSD are often ineffective because of the damage done by the antibiotics. So its a really horrible cycle that could have been avoided.


Fascinating. I also have PTSD. Makes you wonder how reversible it might be if the GI tract is fully addressed.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

It's never as simple as just taking a probiotic, and mega doses are simply a marketing ploy. One can take all the probiotics one can stomach, but the conditions in the gut must be favorable for the growth and proliferation of these beneficial bacteria. Which means:

1. Proper PH in the stomach, small intestines, and bowels.

2. No competing pathological bacteria/yeasts/parasites in the gut.

Think of it as cultivating a garden, and your current conditions are not amenable to growing a good crop. 

First, WEED out the bad stuff (parasites, yeast, bad bacteria). There are herbal methods of doing this.

Second FEED your gut to set up a good environment, heal the damage, and restore the proper beneficial bacteria.

Standard Process has an excellent Weed and Feed protocol for restoration of the gut.

In my experience, many people have problems with the very first step of digestion, which then causes a cascade of other digestion issues (inflammatory bowel, leaky gut) further along in the process. And that issue is a stomach that isnt producing enough HCl to digest the enormous meals we consume.

Get your stomach PH corrected, and almost everything else falls into place. Don't, and you will struggle.


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

ThreeStrikes said:


> Get your stomach PH corrected, and almost everything else falls into place. Don't, and you will struggle.


Excellent points, Three. I agree that it is imperative to find the right pH and "balance" in the gut.

And I agree that the cascade effect starts from the very beginning. I had my vitamin/mineral levels checked recently and the results were pretty dismal despite eating a very healthy diet (or so I thought) and taking a good multivitamin. I've since started taking HCl betaine with most meals and have found that I am having far fewer digestive issues. I am planning on repeating the test in a few months to see if the absorption is improving.

So many pieces to the puzzle, but I'm slowly figuring it out.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Zanne said:


> As far as Western Medicine goes, I reluctantly went that route last year when my symptoms started showing up. Very frustrating path, especially with the new health insurance situation.


Agree completely. I feel very fortunate that my family doc is a D.O. who practices Functional/Integrative medicine. But the dermatologist I went to see for the Hidradenitis Suppurativa is a whole other story. The first thing she wanted to do was throw antibiotics at me despite the fact that it is an A/I condition and antibiotics are about the worst thing when trying to repair the gut. So frustrating...



Zanne said:


> I've been following Dr. Mark Hyman who practices Functional Medicine.


I like Dr. Hyman's site and have found loads of good information there. It makes perfect sense to me to treat the _entire_ body as an integrated system rather than individual body parts. The "individual body parts" method has not worked too well for me in the past .


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

If you are taking probiotics do yourself a favor and have a shot of apple cider vinegar every day. it's like steroids for the little buggers.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

eric1 said:


> If you are taking probiotics do yourself a favor and have a shot of apple cider vinegar every day. it's like steroids for the little buggers.


I already do this! I use Bragg's Organic Apple Cider Vinegar morning and night. I mix it with a little bit of water. It definitely helps balance the pH -- I've proven it with pH strips .


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> I already do this! I use Bragg's Organic Apple Cider Vinegar morning and night. I mix it with a little bit of water. It definitely helps balance the pH -- I've proven it with pH strips .


I'm sure you know that salivary or urinary pH strips don't correlate with your gut pH levels.

Betaine HCl is what I recommend as well.

Vinegar helps some because it is a weak acid. Nothing compared to the HCl in your stomach, though.

Sounds like you are doing everything right, Happy. You just need time. 

Regarding the A/I response, tho....could take years or never resolve. Because the damage has been done and your body has already developed an immune response to your own tissues. Sometimes the severity of symptoms will decrease with time. Not all immunity is "for life", and I hope that holds true in your case.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

ThreeStrikes said:


> I'm sure you know that salivary or urinary pH strips don't correlate with your gut pH levels.
> 
> Betaine HCl is what I recommend as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Three. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can get into some kind of a "remission" of symptoms. I agree that much damage has already likely occurred. I went through all of this about 10 years ago and thought I had solved my problems by giving up gluten. Fast forward a decade and alas, that's not the case . Just more and different problems now.

And yes, I am aware the urine and saliva strips do not correlate with gut and blood pH levels, but they're helpful because I can see an upward trend quickly and easily.

On an encouraging note, I am noticing a dramatic improvement in symptoms on this 30-day A/I diet. The trick will be slowly adding things back in to see what I'm left with being able to eat. One thing I am doing is really mixing up the foods I AM eating right now; the last thing I want to do is create another intolerance by eating too much of the same thing!


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> I already do this! I use Bragg's Organic Apple Cider Vinegar morning and night. I mix it with a little bit of water. It definitely helps balance the pH -- I've proven it with pH strips .


It certainly wakes you up too huh?! Man is that stuff rough.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

That it is.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I can't believe I missed this thread!!!

You guys are my tribe, that none of us want to be in. I have read up on the Paleo, it's very doable and I am going to try once my D returns to school. The only bad thing thing is that most of my favorite veggies , fruits, herbs and spices are night shades. That sucks.

But I have to do something new because I can't continue to live like this. I can't take meds because I have tons of allergies and they mess up my stomach. My H said he will do it with me, we will see. 

Learning so much from this thread. So, glad I found it.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I started yesterday and so far so good. The first thing I noticed was I slept all night last night. Took a two hour nap today and already tired again. VERY interesting. Happy, did you go through extra fatigue in your first days of AIP? At least this is fatigue where I can sleep.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I started yesterday and so far so good. The first thing I noticed was I slept all night last night. Took a two hour nap today and already tired again. VERY interesting. Happy, did you go through extra fatigue in your first days of AIP? At least this is fatigue where I can sleep.


I would think that would be normal with the reduced carbohydrate intake.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> I would think that would be normal with the reduced carbohydrate intake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Could be, far

I've had AI for so long it dawns on me as you say that, that I probably no longer know what normal sleep rhythms are.

Right after I wrote that post I got REALLY tired all of a sudden. My body is definitely trying to adjust. 

How much fruit are you guys eating?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom, I didn't feel tired at all. In fact just the opposite. I have had lots more energy since the beginning (on Day 17 now). But I agree with far, you could be fatigued from lack of carbs and low blood sugar levels.

I think more than lack of carbs though, it could be lack of _ calories_...?? Are you eating plenty of olive oil, coconut oil, and meat? I eat avocados, full-fat coconut milk, coconut flour and flakes, fatty fish like salmon, mackerel and trout. Also, you can get plenty of carbs through sweet potatoes, acorn squash, butternut squash, winter squash, plantains, parsnips, turnips, etc. I dice them, mix them all together and sauté in olive oil. Yum.

I don't eat a lot of fruit (1-2 servings per day) but then again I have never been much of a fruit eater. I do eat LOADS of vegetables per day, and I mean loads!

I think it's possible you may be having a bit of a Herxheimer effect ("die-off" of harmful pathogens). You can read about it here:

Is A Healing Crisis Really Healing? - Autoimmune Paleo

There's some very useful info in that article.

Here's another very good article with lots of ideas for eating. Her site (Wellness Mama dot com) is also full of good recipes:

http://wellnessmama.com/22689/autoimmune-diet/

(And @brooklynAnn -- so glad you found this thread too. Welcome to the tribe .)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I also expected more energy too. @happy as a clam Are you drinking coffee?

Agree @brooklynAnn  welcome to the tribe


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Just wanted to share this delicious breakfast recipe. It's a great substitute for oatmeal... cooks up nice and warm and hearty, and VERY filling.

If you're doing the 30-day A/I diet, eliminate the egg and used mashed banana instead. The banana adds the perfect amount of sweetness.

*Paleo "Oatmeal"*

_Yield: Makes 1 serving (multiply recipe if desired)
This creamy, satisfying bowl of coconut porridge may remind you of traditional oatmeal. This makes one serving, but the recipe is easily multiplied to serve more people. Enjoy with your favorite oatmeal toppings._

1/2 cup full-fat canned coconut milk PLUS 1/4 cup water OR 3/4 cup homemade coconut milk
3 Tbs. coconut flour
2 Tbs. finely shredded coconut
1 pastured egg *OR 1/2 banana, mashed for egg-free option***
Oatmeal toppings of your choice

In a small saucepan, mix together the liquid, coconut flour and shredded coconut. Bring to a boil (mixture will be thick), cover, reduce heat to low, and simmer for 2-3 minutes. Stir halfway through.

Off the heat, crack the egg into the saucepan and whisk quickly to prevent the egg from scrambling with the heat. Then, return to the heat and stir until thickened, about 2 minutes.

*** For the egg-free version: follow the instructions above but don't add the egg. Instead, whisk in the mashed banana and stir briefly.*


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yum. I love oatmeal. I also saw a butternut squash version of this.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I also expected more energy too. @happy as a clam Are you drinking coffee?


Yes, but I only drink decaf. Gave up caffeine years ago -- too many heart palpitations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Ahhh... Interesting. I ordered a roasted chicory, dandelion herb blend that will be here Thursday to substitute. Has carob in it. I skipped coffee yesterday and boooooyyyy were my feelings hurt. lol. I had chicken thighs and roasted cinnamon butternut squash this morning for breakfast. You mentioning salmon this morning has me craving fish for tonight, one of my favs being CATFISH! Yum! Are you off all dairy including sour cream? I was following gaps for a while this summer and and often would have a full fat sour cream with meats and fish. Surprisingly yummy and very good for gut flora.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I had chicken thighs and roasted cinnamon butternut squash this morning for breakfast.


Yum! Now that's my kind of breakfast!



Blossom Leigh said:


> Are you off all dairy including sour cream? I was following gaps for a while this summer and and often would have a full fat sour cream with meats and fish. Surprisingly yummy and very good for gut flora.


I am off all dairy, but only for 30 days while I'm on the strict A/I diet. Dairy is the first thing that I will add back in. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will not cause any issues. I've never had a problem (that I know of) with dairy in the past, and I am really missing eggs, butter and kefir. And I love me some sour cream too! 

I plan to permanently continue with Paleo but not the strict A/I detox diet. That is, assuming I can add these things back. It's very important once you start adding foods back in to add only one thing at a time, and give yourself enough time (3-7 days) to see if you have any kind of reaction -- skin, hives, G/I, brain fog, congestion, etc. Any reaction, and that food is back off the list for awhile. In other words, don't add ALL dairy back at once -- start with butter, then egg yolks, then whole eggs (a lot of people have problems with the proteins in egg whites), then cheese, then yogurt, then milk, etc. Then on to the next food group that you want to add.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea, it definitely takes strategic attention. 

I'm dealing with a raging headache third day in. 

I'll be glad when this phase is done.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys what cookbooks are you using?


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

brooklynAnn said:


> Guys what cookbooks are you using?



Practical Paleo was my Bible. They even have it at Target now I noticed. It's worth the $40. 

Also follow the Nom Nom Paleo girl on Facebook. She is really good. I bought her app and her book to send her some very deserved support.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

eric1 said:


> Practical Paleo was my Bible. They even have it at Target now I noticed. It's worth the $40.
> 
> Also follow the Nom Nom Paleo girl on Facebook. She is really good. I bought her app and her book to send her some very deserved support.
> 
> ...


Thanks erica1, I will put that on my list. Trying to get some cookbooks to get started. I will check out the Nom Nom girl.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> Guys what cookbooks are you using?


I like The Alternative Autoimmune Cookbook by Angie Alt. I also love the website Paleo diet recipes & tips | Paleo Leap... They have some pretty awesome recipes. 

But honestly, the first 30 days are pretty restrictive and I'm mostly just winging it. I'm a pretty decent cook so I just whip up pretty basic dishes, whatever sounds good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> I like The Alternative Autoimmune Cookbook by Angie Alt. I also love the website Paleo diet recipes & tips | Paleo Leap... They have some pretty awesome recipes.
> 
> But honestly, the first 30 days are pretty restrictive and I'm mostly just winging it. I'm a pretty decent cook so I just whip up pretty basic dishes, whatever sounds good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Happy. I will get this one too. I am a pretty good cook, expect I have so many food allergies. And I am cooking for a picky 17 years old boy, who has lots of food allergies too. So sometimes our choices are so limited. So, I figured from a few books I should have quite a few good choices to cook from. Hedging my bet.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm winging it too mostly, but also have The Auto Immune Paleo Cookbook. I hit the internet too especially Pinterest, which has landed me on Paleo Mom's website.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Paleo Mom. Also, Wellness Mama has some good info.

@brooklynAnn... just be aware that some websites, such as PaleoLeap, have recipes that are Paleo but not necessarily following the 30-day Autoimmune Protocol so you have to adjust recipes accordingly. If you are not doing the strict A/I diet, those recipes are just fine.

PaleoLeap does have a 30-day AIP diet called "PaleoRestart" but you have to pay for it. Frankly, I find plenty of stuff online for free without having to pay for it!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom... how are you feeling today? I hope those pesky headaches are gone and that you're not as fatigued!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Blossom... how are you feeling today? I hope those pesky headaches are gone and that you're not as fatigued!


Today is a much better day. Thanks for asking  AND my new coffee alternative came in and I HIGHLY recommend this product. Fantastic flavor, rich and mellow. 

I got Teeccino Chicory Herbal Tea Dandelion Mocha. 

Has Carob, Chicory, Dadelion, Dates, a touch of almond, fig and cocoa powder....

Is cocoa powder on AIP? As I am writing this I vaguely remember someone saying it's out.... ????


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Any thoughts on what happened tonight? We were out of olive oil, so cooked our fish in butter. H had steak and I cooked my mushrooms in his pan after deglazing the pan with a small amount of wine and *something* is making me nauseous. Butter, wine?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Happy and BL for the books and info. I have ordered the books and started my grocery list. Will start on Saturday, when my husband is home.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Any thoughts on what happened tonight? We were out of olive oil, so cooked our fish in butter. H had steak and I cooked my mushrooms in his pan after deglazing the pan with a small amount of wine and *something* is making me nauseous. Butter, wine?


Nothing there should really cause a bad feeling unless the product was bad.

Butter has such a high smoke point that I dislike cooking fish in it. Same goes for Olive Oil really. Try ghee or coconut oil. You'll get an incredible nice outside crust using something that doesn't burn right away, or alternatively just smokes away into the ether before doing its thing


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I "almost" cooked that fish in coconut oil. I do have some, but the flavor is a bit heavy, though I did sautee some blueberries in it when I got a little hungry before bed  

I've wondered about ghee.

I broke down today and drank coffee. Full leaded. I was feeling so bad this afternoon and I knew it was "the" thing to make me feel better. True to form it worked. Not sure what to think about that. Maybe it's an occasional treat, we'll see. This is really an interesting journey. 

I'm not digesting the new foods fully. I will also probably have to add back either sour cream or keifer.


----------



## Darwin17 (Sep 29, 2015)

I have psoriatic arthritis and the Paleo Diet did wonders for me. I lost 60lbs and joint pain went away so I dropped all medications. Now if I eat something not Paleo it is like playing Russian Roulette where there is a chance I get joint pain from what I am eating. 

Just stick with it and give it time. 

There are many resources to follow:

chow | Sites | Stalkerville (chow | Sites | Stalkerville)

Mark's Daily Apple

These are great sites that can give you a bunch of ideas. Marks daily apple also has a really busy forum to bounce stuff off people who are going through the same thing.

Keep it up and good luck!!!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Darwin... are you able to contact an administrator over there on Marks? It won't accept my "random answer" on the registration page. I've tried several times.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok.... Well... I finally know for sure which AI besides Fibro I'm dealing with. Late last night and this morning I just did not have what I needed to eat AIP. So after only two non-compliant AIP meals, a *distinct* butterfly rash appeared on my face this morning, thus Lupus.

I'm going to do cooking this weekend to help me stay the course this weekend. Stocking up tonight. 

Will call my doc and let him know.

Ugh.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Ok.... Well... I finally know for sure which AI besides Fibro I'm dealing with. Late last night and this morning I just did not have what I needed to eat AIP. So after only two non-compliant AIP meals, a *distinct* butterfly rash appeared on my face this morning, thus Lupus.


Bummer.  Blossom, any chance it could be rosacea and not lupus? Or have you had other testing done that leads towards lupus? I only ask because rosacea/lupus is the first thing the docs considered when all this mess started for me. I was convinced it was lupus, only to find that is was rosacea! Those two present very similarly, and I just read an article showing that current testing for the two can yield very misleading results. Check this out:

Lupus or Rosacea?




Blossom Leigh said:


> I'm going to do cooking this weekend to help me stay the course this weekend. Stocking up tonight.


Yeah, I have found that "bulk" cooking is the easiest way for me to eat clean. I will pan fry 3-4 strip steaks at a time and then slice them for meals and quick snacks, bake an entire tray of frozen fish, broil a jumbo package of chicken thighs, etc. Same thing with veggies -- saute two great big pans of veggies and sweet potatoes. That way, when I'm hungry the food is right there waiting.

Do you know specifically what you ate that you suspect might be the culprit? Keep a food log so you can pinpoint things. Even record little things like spices or flavorings which can contain hidden triggers.

Stay the course!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I had cheese toast.

Yea, I had antibody tests done that had narrowed me to Sjogrens or Lupus.

I had done *some* bulk, but of course realize I have to increase the size of the *bulk.*

I am bummed, but I know the fight will come out in me and kick Lupie's ass.

Right now he's pissing me off.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

@Blossom Leigh, feel better.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I had cheese toast.


Oh man, that sounds delicious! (I can picture little Miss Blossom nibbling on her gooey concoction :lol Loads of ingredients in that one small meal -- it could have been anything that caused the flareup. Milk or flavorings in the cheese, and bread is loaded with things including yeast, wheat or potato starch, soybean oil or soy flour, oats and oat hulls, egg whites, etc. Too many things to sort out!



Blossom Leigh said:


> Yea, I had antibody tests done that had narrowed me to Sjogrens or Lupus.


Sorry to hear this. But knowledge is power. Back to the cave (as in caveman food), right?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep! Stocking up tonight Sister... No grass growing under these feet.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Yep! Stocking up tonight Sister... No grass growing under these feet.


Yep! Time to get your "cave girl" on...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

LOL! I love it....


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have an autoimmune disease and honestly the only diet that worked long term was a Whole Food Plant Based No Oil Diet. Meat and Dairy increase inflammation and antibodies in your body. The only way to reduce inflammation is to take it out of your diet. At first, it was difficult but I can say it has been an amazing turn around. I was deathly ill and the diet gave me my life back.

My endocrinologist is thrilled. Nothing else worked but this has been amazing.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Did fish leave you with inflammation? I'm hearing a Lupie that has done extremely well on wild caught fish and grass fed meat.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

bkyln309 said:


> I have an autoimmune disease and honestly the only diet that worked long term was a Whole Food Plant Based No Oil Diet. Meat and Dairy increase inflammation and antibodies in your body. The only way to reduce inflammation is to take it out of your diet.


I'm really happy that your plant-based diet has worked for you. Great that you're feeling much better!

But I have to take issue with part of your statement. While I agree that dairy can be inflammatory and really isn't a necessary part of the human diet, I simply don't believe that removing all meat is necessary.

We evolved through millions of years of eating meat... after all, we are omnivores. Modern red meat is inflammatory because cows are fed grains (barely edible corn!) and cows simply cannot digest corn. Not to mention the hormones and antibiotics. Same for pigs and chickens. All of that crap gets passed along to us through commercial farming practices. However, our bodies are perfectly designed to digest grass fed meat and wild caught fish.

Just my 2 cents. But I am glad that you are feeling better .


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Yep! Time to get your "cave girl" on...


Bow chicka bow wow...

Hey, baby. Have I ever shown you my club?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

my W has rosacea pretty bad. How confident are you guys that this could be an A/I thing? I surfed a bit on it yesterday and could not really find much. She spends a lot of time and money on it, so anything 'I can do' to help, would be appreciated. To date, she pretty has had the mite treatments (failed miserably) and a bunch of topical stuff that appears to be nominally effective (though big $), though more of symptom treatment than root cause treatment. Quitting coffee seems to have helped some as well. Thanks!


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Anything is possible. I hate when people say one diet is better than another. Depending on who you are, what problems you have and what you want to accomplish all diets are different. Obviously some are **** (weight watchers for example) but most are just fine. 

I'd talking to someone who specialized in nutrition science. When dealing with specifics there are a lot of variables to take into consideration.

The one rule that applies to every single diet that is worth the paper it's printed on is to never eat anything with sugar added to it during processes. Sugar is ok (when used correctly and in the correct moderation), foods with added sugar are NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER good. Like ever.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

naiveonedave said:


> my W has rosacea pretty bad. How confident are you guys that this could be an A/I thing? I surfed a bit on it yesterday and could not really find much. She spends a lot of time and money on it, so anything 'I can do' to help, would be appreciated. To date, she pretty has had the mite treatments (failed miserably) and a bunch of topical stuff that appears to be nominally effective (though big $), though more of symptom treatment than root cause treatment. Quitting coffee seems to have helped some as well. Thanks!


From what I've seen I think it is definitely AI


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> From what I've seen I think it is definitely AI


Thanks BL, do you have any good sources? My W is also the worlds biggest reader (or damn close, LOL). I keep this site private from her, for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

eric1 said:


> Anything is possible. I hate when people say one diet is better than another. Depending on who you are, what problems you have and what you want to accomplish all diets are different.


Agree! We all have different ancestries, different genes, different food intolerances. Each person must tweak their diet to fit their circumstances.



eric1 said:


> The one rule that applies to every single diet that is worth the paper it's printed on is to never eat anything with sugar added to it during processes. Sugar is ok (when used correctly and in the correct moderation), *foods with added sugar are NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER good. Like ever.*


Ever??? jk, 

I completely agree!!! And this one rule ALONE eliminates about 99% of all processed junk! There are well-researched articles about sugar "caramelizing" the second it hits our bloodstream and causing a cascade of bad effects. Think about it... our bodies are 98.6 degrees and we all know what happens when we heat sugar on the stove. It turns into a gooey, gloppy, sludgy mess. Same thing in our bodies. Better known as the Maillard Reaction. 

Here's some light reading... NIH article - The Maillard reaction in the human body


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

naiveonedave said:


> Thanks BL, do you have any good sources? My W is also the worlds biggest reader (or damn close, LOL). I keep this site private from her, for a myriad of reasons.


If you google Rosacea autoimmune a LOT comes up that is researched based and if I am not mistaken, I believe I saw it mentioned in my GAPS book, which was a book written about healing the gut and its impact on autism, lupus, fibro, etc.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

naiveonedave said:


> Thanks BL, do you have any good sources? My W is also the worlds biggest reader (or damn close, LOL). I keep this site private from her, for a myriad of reasons.


naive... I also have rosacea, and the Paleo diet has helped me immensely. My face is clear and smooth right now, no red patches, no itching and burning, no dryness or flakiness.

Scroll back through this entire thread. We have all linked to many good sites, books, recipes.

I highly recommend starting with Mark's Daily Apple. He has some AWESOME articles, recipes, and tips to adapt to clean eating. As well as a really good forum for posting questions and getting solid advice.

No doubt, rosacea can be helped immensely through proper diet and eliminating environmental triggers. You can't help the genes you were born with, but you can surely control what you expose those genes to.

For some absolutely scrumptious recipes, check out PaleoLeap. Click the "Recipes" link at the top of the page, and feast your eyes! Who knew eating "clean" could be so sublime???


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> Bow chicka bow wow...
> 
> Hey, baby. Have I ever shown you my club?


No man, but I'll show you MINE:










Oh wait! (Hit me upside with a club!) Cave men (and cave girls) didn't have those during the Paleolithic Era... :lol:

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My dear husband has psorasis on his feet and occasionally on his hands. He never had it in his life until it flared up a year or so ago. He's 56 years old by the way. He started out using topical creams from the dermatologist and that helped for a while, but now he's having more flare ups that don't want to heal with just the topicals, so the doctor prescribed him methotrexate. He hasn't started taking it yet, because of all the side effects he's read about. Do you guys think that the Paleo diet would benefit him? If so, where do I even get started in regards to getting information and recipes? I've seen several recommendations in this thread, but it seems so overwhelming. I don't know where to begin. 

I will try anything though to help him. I can't stand seeing him in pain from the skin cracking open on his feet and he can barely walk some days. 

Thanks in advance for any direction you can provide!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

karole said:


> Do you guys think that the Paleo diet would benefit him?


Yes! karole, speaking from my own personal experience, those meds are poison. Pure poison. They work for awhile, but they are like putting a band-aid on an arterial wound. Until he addresses the ROOT cause of the problem, he will continue to go through med after med. The root causes are found in dietary and environmental conditions.



karole said:


> If so, *where do I even get started* in regards to getting information and recipes? I've seen several recommendations in this thread, but it seems so overwhelming. I don't know where to begin.
> 
> I will try anything though to help him. I can't stand seeing him in pain from the skin cracking open on his feet and he can barely walk some days.


No doubt. It IS overwhelming!! All of the links and suggestions are a lot to digest.

Start with a small looseleaf binder. Broken into categories: Symptoms...Diets...Anecdotal advice... Testing... Big Pharma Meds... Paleo Diet... Recipes... Psoriasis... etc. Print out articles, links, research, etc. Make your binder an "active" process... IOW, keep what makes sense and "fits"; toss the rest.

This is how I approached it. The anecdotal and Paleo suggestions provided me with all the ammo I needed to RETHINK my entire way of eating, living, _being_.

Our "modern" society is killing us. That's all I can really say.

PM me if you would find it helpful .


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you Happy. I will begin my research this weekend. I'm going to take your suggestion about the notebook. I'm sure I will have tons of questions............LOL.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Totally agree that modern living is deadly.


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> No man, but I'll show you MINE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides... Yours is still covered. Oh, you thought I meant THAT club???



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Zanne said:


> It is my understanding that a diagnosis of Lupus is a somewhat complex process. There is no one test to prove one has Lupus and the symptoms often mimic other diseases. It can often take years to arrive at an official diagnosis. This is true of many auto-immune conditions.


Correct. I haven't had just one test.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Zanne said:


> @bkyln309, you make a good point about a plant based diet. My daughter is vegan and shared with me info about eating plant based foods last summer so I gave it a try for a few months and felt a lot better. That's actually when most of my symptoms started clearing up. Also, I was consuming way too much fat in the form of coconut oil, coconut milk, etc. It was actually causing break outs on my face!
> 
> I'm okay with occasional meat consumption, much to my daughter's dismay. In fact, I would call myself a "Pegan" (Paleo-Vegan). Dr. Mark Hyman is also a Paleo-Vegan. He talks about why he makes this choice here: Why I am a Pegan – or Paleo-Vegan – and Why You Should Be Too!.
> 
> Venus Williams, professional tennis player, has Sjogren's and she is also vegan, but calls herself "cheagan" (cheating vegan) because sometimes she will have a steak.


There's a great documentary about whole food, plant based diets called "Forks over Knives" ( available on NetFlix).

They also have a website with recipes.

I highly recommend it.

Personally, I'm ok with a little chicken or fish per day. But making animal protein the center of your meal is a quick recipe for an early death, along with the pain and suffering that come before it.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

ThreeStrikes said:


> Personally, I'm ok with a little chicken or fish per day. But making animal protein the center of your meal is a quick recipe for an early death, along with the pain and suffering that come before it.


I have to disagree with this.... Maybe it works for you, but my experience is that Low Carb is the way to go, veggies and meat...


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Zanne said:


> Same.
> 
> I just want to make sure people understand there is more involved to determining the cause of symptoms. Ironically, many of my own symptoms are on a list of perimenopause symptoms which is a rather lengthy list, in and of itself. My blood tests ruled that out, but I want to point out there are so many possibilities.
> 
> As much as I complain about Western Medicine, I don't encourage self-diagnosis.


Agree.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> I have to disagree with this.... Maybe it works for you, but my experience is that Low Carb is the way to go, veggies and meat...


The way to go for what?

Watch the documentary. Examine the science behind it. Population studies. Come to your own conclusions.

If you have evidence demonstrating that animal-protein centric, low carb diets promote health and extend life expectancy I'd love to see it.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

ThreeStrikes said:


> The way to go for what?
> 
> Watch the documentary. Examine the science behind it. Population studies. Come to your own conclusions.
> 
> If you have evidence demonstrating that animal-protein centric, low carb diets promote health and extend life expectancy I'd love to see it.


I tend to agree.... it seems that all calorie dense foods are an issue on some level, except Nightshades are their own issue. At least that's what I feel when I eat.


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I tend to agree.... it seems that all calorie dense foods are an issue on some level, except Nightshades are their own issue. At least that's what I feel when I eat.


Couldn't agree more!! Bravo, @Blossom Leigh!!

For millennia, folks were deadly afraid of the nightshade family, including the presumed DEADLY TOMATO!!

Yes. Steered clear, foe and friend alike... and then... somebody finally ATE IT. Took the plunge. Tried it. *They didn't die, so they decided it wasn't deadly after all.* (But who knew that it was deadly to some... slowly killing us with its deadly nightshade properties???)


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Zanne said:


> @Blossom Leigh, another part of the self-diagnosis issue for me is putting a label on a group of symptoms and having that condition define me. It is one reason why I have not been back to a doctor. I'm pretty sure I have Lupus, but why does it matter? I know my body well enough to recognize when I'm having a flare up. The key goal for me is to keep inflammation down because I know it is doing damage when things are out of control. What has worked for me is diet and supplements, exercise, rest when I need it, a good night's sleep, and keeping stress to a minimum.
> 
> A year ago, I was experiencing extreme fatigue (as in, I could barely get out of bed - all day), muscle fatigue, fasciculation (muscle twitching), difficulty swallowing, night sweats, hair loss (yikes!), blurry vision, malar rash, light sensitivity, cold sensitivity (purple hands and feet), numbness in my left arm and leg, feeling of electric shock on my skin, and a few other symptoms.
> 
> ...


IMO stress is the single most destructive thing to a human.

55


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Zanne said:


> @Blossom Leigh, another part of the self-diagnosis issue for me is putting a label on a group of symptoms and having that condition define me. It is one reason why I have not been back to a doctor. I'm pretty sure I have Lupus, but why does it matter? I know my body well enough to recognize when I'm having a flare up. The key goal for me is to keep inflammation down because I know it is doing damage when things are out of control. What has worked for me is diet and supplements, exercise, rest when I need it, a good night's sleep, and keeping stress to a minimum.
> 
> A year ago, I was experiencing extreme fatigue (as in, I could barely get out of bed - all day), muscle fatigue, fasciculation (muscle twitching), difficulty swallowing, night sweats, hair loss (yikes!), blurry vision, malar rash, light sensitivity, cold sensitivity (purple hands and feet), numbness in my left arm and leg, feeling of electric shock on my skin, and a few other symptoms.
> 
> ...


Your thinking and my thinking on this are VERY similar. I tend to go to the docs to get a diagnosis in the event I "have" to have a prescription, but beyond that... I prefer to self manage. So far I have the same ANA profile you saw, the marlar rash and almost every single other thing you mentioned except for purple hands and feet, and less severity of the rest of it. One thing that has shown up is facial twitching or spasms of my lower lip and around my eyes. Definitely the fatigue, wide spread body pain, flu like ache, headaches, etc... its not pretty.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Zanne said:


> @Blossom Leigh, another part of the self-diagnosis issue for me is putting a label on a group of symptoms and having that condition define me. It is one reason why I have not been back to a doctor. I'm pretty sure I have Lupus, *but why does it matter?* I know my body well enough to recognize when I'm having a flare up.


Exactly, Zanne!! Why does it matter?? Why keep feeding the Western Medicine, insurance scam, "definition" of a chronic condition?

OH, HELL NO!!

YOU are your body's best advocate (and your brain, and your mental wellness, and your OWN final decision). Scr*w the docs and their "explanations'... I was married to a Western-trained doc from one of the finest medical schools in the U.S. It doesn't add up. Even HE admitted it doesn't add up when faced with his own health challenges!!



Zanne said:


> The key goal for me is to keep inflammation down because I know it is doing damage when things are out of control. What has worked for me is diet and supplements, exercise, rest when I need it, a good night's sleep, and keeping stress to a minimum.


Yes!! YOU know your body, your "normal", your homeostasis FAR BETTER than any doc who gives you a *seven-minute *consultation (or less).


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

ThreeStrikes said:


> The way to go for what?
> 
> Watch the documentary. Examine the science behind it. Population studies. Come to your own conclusions.
> 
> If you have evidence demonstrating that animal-protein centric, low carb diets promote health and extend life expectancy I'd love to see it.


All of the obesity studies currently show that carbs and sugar level in the blood are the what cause heart attacks and all that. More important as what we have been told for eons about fat. Look it up if you want.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Exactly, Zanne!! Why does it matter?? Why keep feeding the Western Medicine, insurance scam, "definition" of a chronic condition?
> 
> OH, HELL NO!!
> 
> ...


WHEW!! Preach it Sister.... LOL!! love it!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Who did you go to?


So here is the next question. How do you do your Paleo on the road traveling? And social situations?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

naiveonedave said:


> All of the obesity studies currently show that carbs and sugar level in the blood are the what cause heart attacks and all that. More important as what we have been told for eons about fat. Look it up if you want.


Sugar is absolute poison.

55


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

just got it 55 said:


> Sugar is absolute poison.
> 
> 55


but but it tastes so good and all the TV ads tell me to buy more food with corn starch or other sugary like stuff.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> All of the obesity studies currently show that carbs and sugar level in the blood are the what cause heart attacks and all that. More important as what we have been told for eons about fat. Look it up if you want.


Nobody is advocating eating processed carbs and sugars.

Whole food/plant based diets have a very low glycemic index.

My comment was about animal-protein centric meals, and how they aren't healthy.

Populations that consume the most animal protein have the highest incidences of heart disease, cancer, and degenerative conditions. They also have the shortest life spans. It's well documented.

If you want to be healthy, and I mean* really* healthy, plant-based whole food diets are the way to go. (I don't get my definition of "healthy" from _Muscle and Fitness_ or_ Men's Health_)

Funny thing is, real paleo diets were primarily whole food/plant based. If an animal was killed, they ate the organs and glands first. The skeletal meat was eaten last, or given to the dogs. Modern day primitive cultures do the same.

Personally, I still like to have a little animal meat or fish each day (some days I don't though). I figure what's the point of living if you can't enjoy a little However, I am a perfectly healthy 46 year old man. 6'0" 188 lbs of lean. If I had a health issue, like some of the posters in this thread, I'd go strict on the diet.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

The one dairy product I'm keeping for now that is helping my digestion is full fat grass fed sour cream. Without it I'm not fully digesting the veggies.

This morning I had a little of it with strawberries, bananas and blueberries. Tasted like cheese cake. Yum!!


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Today is day 1. This weekend had too much going on to concentrate on myself. Yesterday, I cleaned out my pantry to see what I have. Boy, I did not realized I was collecting grains from the world over. Yikes.

I am going to cook a few things today for the next couple of days. I got the books you guys recommended. I also, picked up the Paleo Cleanse by Camilla Carboni. I like this to start off. It's pretty clean cut and tells you what to eat. giving you a few options to choose from.

I think this will work well for me. I need to be told what to eat, so I don't have to guess or make choices. Until, I get into the mindset and habit of cooking and thinking about food this way. This way I can cook a set of food and eat that everyday. I am the kind of person who can eat the same thing everyday and it does not bother me. I guess that comes from eating limit things in the pass.

Tonight, it's chicken breast, kale and spaghetti squash for dinner. I wonder how my husband and son will react. Maybe, I will make some pasta for them.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm finding my son likes butternut squash just roasted in sea salt... no oil. FYI

I liked it better too.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

ThreeStrikes said:


> Nobody is advocating eating processed carbs and sugars.
> 
> Whole food/plant based diets have a very low glycemic index.
> 
> ...


If you go to the USDA food pyramid, it suggests getting way too much of your caloric intake from carbs.

I disagree wrt the extent that you wish to eliminate natural fats and proteins from the diet. If you really drop carbs to near zero (or even 10 or 20% of your calories), you need to make that up with other energy sources. If you really need to lose weight, Atkins or other very low carb diet is the way to go. It is not sustainable but to drop the pounds, there isn't really another method that works. Clearly research has shown that the type of calories you consume is as important as the amount.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Happy--I suggested to my brother over a year ago that he give up nightshades to help combat his rheumatoid arthritis (he's only 45). He looked at me like I had gone crazy. Thanks for sharing your success with this. I'm going to suggest it to him again.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> If you go to the USDA food pyramid, it suggests getting way too much of your caloric intake from carbs.
> 
> I disagree wrt the extent that you wish to eliminate natural fats and proteins from the diet. If you really drop carbs to near zero (or even 10 or 20% of your calories), you need to make that up with other energy sources. If you really need to lose weight, Atkins or other very low carb diet is the way to go. It is not sustainable but to drop the pounds, there isn't really another method that works. Clearly research has shown that the type of calories you consume is as important as the amount.


There are plenty of proteins and fats in plant based products. Avocados? Potatoes? Yams? Nuts? Seeds? Whole grain rice? Legumes?

I think, Dave, that there is some sort of disconnect here. This isn't a weight loss thread. There are plenty of people with normal body weights that have all sorts of health issues. 

Happy is fit as a fiddle. Yet, she is having health problems. It's not all about body weight.

The Paleo diet is a variation of the whole food/plant based diet. Paleo just includes animal protein.

They are both healthy diets compared to the normal Western fare.

There is a myth that removing animal protein from your diet will make one caloric and protein deficient. This, however, isn't the case if one eats a typical whole food/plant based diet abundant in whole grains, legumes, nuts and seeds.

Anyways, I'm not going to hijack Happy's thread with this discussion any further. Those interested can research it for themselves.

Nutritional Update for Physicians: Plant-Based Diets

Or better, review the life of Jack LaLanne, the father of modern health and fitness. He adopted a plant based/whole food diet for the majority of his life. Competed in bodybuilding contests, and invented most of the equipment in today's gyms. He suffered no caloric or protein deficiencies. Lived a full, disease-free life to the age of 96.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

@ThreeStrikes I agree to disagree....


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

brooklynAnn said:


> Today is day 1. This weekend had too much going on to concentrate on myself. Yesterday, I cleaned out my pantry to see what I have. Boy, I did not realized I was collecting grains from the world over. Yikes.
> 
> I am going to cook a few things today for the next couple of days. I got the books you guys recommended. I also, picked up the Paleo Cleanse by Camilla Carboni. I like this to start off. It's pretty clean cut and tells you what to eat. giving you a few options to choose from.
> 
> ...


Not every paleo dish has to be a big production if you don't want it to be. 

Last night for dinner I dumped pre-mixed salad greens in a bowl with a can of tuna and a glop of mayo.

Done in 2 minutes and it was delicious.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Happy--I suggested to my brother over a year ago that he give up nightshades to help combat his rheumatoid arthritis (he's only 45). He looked at me like I had gone crazy. Thanks for sharing your success with this. * I'm going to suggest it to him again.*


Great idea Fozzy! And I'm glad you are finding this thread helpful . I have seen a dramatic improvement in all of my A/I issues... not a SINGLE flare-up since starting this elimination diet. I am just about at the end of my 30 days and getting ready to start adding some food groups back in.

I can tell you though, I will likely never eat a white potato (or anything containing potato starch or its many derivatives) again. I am almost certain they were the single biggest culprit for me. I'm hoping tomatoes will make it back onto the menu as I absolutely love them, but they will be one of the last things I try to add back in.

Here's a short article that *discusses nightshades in particular.* This article is what jumpstarted my decision to try this diet. Although she is discussing HS and psoriasis (not rheumatoid arthritis) I believe they are all related with some common root causes. You might find it helpful to share with your brother.

Putting Hidradenitis Suppurativa Into Remission


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> Not every paleo dish has to be a big production if you don't want it to be.
> 
> Last night for dinner I dumped pre-mixed salad greens in a bowl with a can of tuna and a glop of mayo.
> 
> Done in 2 minutes and it was delicious.


I know, it just for now, I want to just follow a plan. I don't want to think too much. I figure a few things I will fix in bulk then, just eat when I have to, without much thought. I have a lot of food allergies so I have to be mindful of them or I will be down for hours. 

I think a little preplanning for now will help me get into the habit of eating in this way. As I go along and new habits are form, I will have more room to be creative.

At this point is it the resetting of my thinking and changing of habits.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

When I first went paleo, I went whole hog. Like I was making my own mayonnaise and buying bulk pigskin from the butcher so I could render my own cooking fat.

Didn't take too long for me to realize that just isn't sustainable. At least for me.

I'm much more flexible now than I used to be. Storebought mayo--yeah it uses the wrong kind of oil. So sue me. Even with cutting some corners, you'll still end up eating so much better than the standard american diet that it's not going to matter that much. 

I'm not ready to give up nightshades myself yet. I love my peppers too much.

I also incorporate rice and dairy from time to time because I'm hardcore and that's how I roll.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> When I first went paleo, *I went whole hog.* Like I was making my own mayonnaise and *buying bulk pigskin from the butcher so I could render my own cooking fat.* Didn't take too long for me to realize that just isn't sustainable. At least for me.


Agree. Very easy to unnecessarily go overboard (after all, cavemen never HEARD of friggin' mayo!!)

_* On a separate note, who knew that fuzzy little cuddly bears would eat freshly slaughtered PIG skins??? Especially when you consider your own Co-Star??? _












Fozzy said:


> I'm much more flexible now than I used to be. Storebought mayo--yeah it uses the wrong kind of oil. So sue me. *Even with cutting some corners, you'll still end up eating so much better than the standard american diet that it's not going to matter that much.*


:iagree: 

Even junk mayo is FAR better than Cheetos, Funyuns, Lance "orange" crackers w/PB (really? ORANGE??) and neon yellow Mac & Cheese (dare we name the offending company??).



Fozzy said:


> I'm not ready to give up nightshades myself yet. I love my peppers too much.


And the best news is, you may not have to! We all have different genes, different triggers, different immunity issues. There truly is NO "one size fits all". 



Fozzy said:


> I also incorporate rice and dairy from time to time because I'm hardcore and *that's how I roll.*


Me too! I am SOOOOOOOO looking forward to some &*#%&@% MILK and eggs!!! And rice... :chinese: (finally found an excuse to use that emoticon)

:rofl:


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> Happy--I suggested to my brother over a year ago that he give up nightshades to help combat his rheumatoid arthritis (he's only 45). He looked at me like I had gone crazy. Thanks for sharing your success with this. I'm going to suggest it to him again.


Years ago my GF realized when she ate eggplant her joints would hurt like crazy, we were in our 30's then. Before that I never knew that nightshades can have such an impact on people. She gave up everything nightshades and it works for her. So maybe now your brother will listen to you.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Interesting thing is happening yall. I'm losing my affinity for potatoes. I would have never thought that possible.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Interesting thing is happening yall. I'm losing my affinity for potatoes. I would have never thought that possible.


No rice all week. Doing ok. 

I am having issues with breakfast. I hate eating meat early morning. So, I am just having a banana with avocado. Going to get some apples and pears today. I drank my son's tea with milk, darn.

My husband likes the food. He wants to start taking lunch. So, from next week he will be taking lunch and snacks to work. Because at home he eats healthy and at work he eats crap. So, he wants to get his energy level up and get ready for the summer. He plays cricket every weekend, starting in late spring. So, he is with me on this.

My son not so much. He still likes his pasta and rice. But he needs the added calories. The spaghetti squash did not go over well with him. He said it looked like worms and he could not eat it. So, I made him some pasta. But he loves butternut squash, I am going to make a soup for dinner tonight with chicken. Then kale with apples. I miss tomatoes. 

I really miss tomatoes. I never realize how much tomatoes I eat. Wow.
You guys have a great day.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband and I are going on the Paleo A/I diet. He has psoriasis that just flared up about a year ago. He is using salves and creams from the dermatologist now. His feet get a little better, then flare up again. The doctor also prescribed methotrexate, but my husband doesn't want to take it. It has so many side effects. 

I've been reading on the internet about the A/I diet and I've also ordered the books that were recommended here, as well as one of just Paleo diet recipes. We are going to try the 30 day diet first. We are waiting to begin the diet until I receive my books and can come up with some meal plans and grocery lists. My husband is a meat and potatoes man, he will have a hard time giving up his potatoes. LOL. He will also have a hard time giving up his nightly Knob Creek and Coke. I must admit, I will miss my Grey Goose as well!! But, if it will get rid of my husband's psoraisis, then it will be well worth it. 

Wish us luck!!


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

This isn't strictly Paleo but for folks looking to adapt into this and already have a healthy exercise routine. This is basically 100% of my diet at this point

Secrets to Getting Shredded Like a True American | Generation Iron


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

karole said:


> My husband is a meat and potatoes man, he will have a hard time giving up his potatoes. LOL. He will also have a hard time giving up his nightly Knob Creek and Coke. *I must admit, I will miss my Grey Goose as well!!* But, if it will get rid of my husband's psoraisis, then it will be well worth it.
> 
> Wish us luck!!


You're singing to the choir... I miss my Grey Goose too! 

As for the "meat and potatoes"... does your hubby like sweet potatoes? Unlike white potatoes, sweet potatoes are NOT a member of the nightshade family and I have come up with at least 10 different delicious ways to prepare them! My latest fave being dicing them up into 1/2" pieces and sautéing them quickly on the stove in olive oil. Yum... Also grating them and making a quick hash brown of sorts.

Good luck karole! Very smart to get everything lined up, meal plans, recipes, shopping lists, etc. It really is pretty easy once you get it under your belt. Basically, if it doesn't walk, crawl, swim, or can't be picked and eaten in its un-processed form, you shouldn't be eating it! That's why most grains and legumes are off the menu for the 30 day elimination diet. (Did you guys know that kidney beans are deadly if not cooked??)

Those cavemen were smarter than we give them credit for... :lol:


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

happy as a clam said:


> You're singing to the choir... I miss my Grey Goose too!
> 
> As for the "meat and potatoes"... does your hubby like sweet potatoes? Unlike white potatoes, sweet potatoes are NOT a member of the nightshade family and I have come up with at least 10 different delicious ways to prepare them! My latest fave being dicing them up into 1/2" pieces and sautéing them quickly on the stove in olive oil. Yum... Also grating them and making a quick hash brown of sorts.
> 
> ...


I had no idea about kidney beans! I love most beans, especially, black beans, chick peas, most any kind of pea (except english peas, ugh). I eat a lot of beans because I don't eat a lot of meat. My husband and I both love sweet potatoes. We have them quite often.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

karole said:


> I love most beans, especially, black beans, chick peas, most any kind of pea (except english peas, ugh). I eat a lot of beans because I don't eat a lot of meat.


I love beans too (especially black beans).... BUT!!.... I have had nary a bean in 30 days!! And I must say, I don't miss them in the slightest...


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Which brand of coconut milk do you buy to drink as your substitute?

They all seems to have added stuff to them. I woke up with half of my face swollen. I have hives and swollen throat. The only unusual I had was the coconut milk in my tea last night. I drunk up all the stuff that was settled in the bottom of cup. Or it could be the swizz chard. 

I am going to be knocked out for hours now. So much to do today.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> Which brand of coconut milk do you buy to drink as your substitute?
> 
> They all seems to have added stuff to them. I woke up with half of my face swollen. I have hives and swollen throat. The only unusual I had was the coconut milk in my tea last night. I drunk up all the stuff that was settled in the bottom of cup. Or it could be the swizz chard.
> 
> I am going to be knocked out for hours now. So much to do today.


Yeah, most of them have guar gum added as a thickening agent and stabilizer. Trader Joes carries their own brand that has nothing added. It comes in a can -- I buy the "light" version because it's the only one I've found without extra ingredients, it only contains coconut milk and water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

We just got a trader joes here, going to check it out soon.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Just stumbled across a good source..

5 Tips for Surviving the AIP or Repairvite Diet ? The Curious Coconut

This one may have already been mentioned, but found her take interesting.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Hi Blossom! Glad to see you back...
> 
> I am very familiar with the GAPS info. In fact, reading that was one of the things that kickstarted this whole process. And I agree with you -- I think after enough time away from the trigger foods, the gut heals itself and hopefully most things can be reintroduced and tolerated well. I will say though, I had avoided gluten like the plague for 7-8 years and once I started eating a little here, a little there again, is when I started this slippery slope into new A/I problems. So for me, I believe gluten is off the menu forever .
> 
> ...


I just put this in the crock pot to start in the morning. I will let y'all know how it turns out.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Coolness. What are yall doing for snacks?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I am not really on the paleo diet, just thought the recipe sounded interesting with the squash instead of potatoes.

But normally snacks are celery and peanut butter, dry roasted edamame, raw nuts, etc.

I am a bit intrigued by it though.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I can't do nuts to a large degree so its got me struggling a bit to get the snacks figured out where I have that "stick to your ribs" feeling 

Coffee is a doozy for me. Having a hard time eliminating it.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

For snacks I am doing berries and bananas. I am not a snacker but the no nuts is affecting my H. He loves to snack on nuts in the evenings. I have been giving him a mixture of pumpkin seeds, raisins and dates, this week.

This weekend was bad, since we were not home. My diet was off, I ate a lot of rice. This morning i have a low grade headache. I must be having a starch withdrawal. 

For some reason my lips keeps getting swollen. I woke up this morning with very pouty lips.:x Trying to figure out whats going on. 

Breakfast is killing me. All I am having these days are bananas and avocados. Then at 10:30 I have some soup. I made a batch of chicken soup and a batch of pumpkin soup with leftovers pumpkin. 

Otherwise, I am ok and hanging in there.  My H said I seemed to be in a bad mood all of last week and this weekend was bad. So, I have been keeping to myself and monitoring my moods and how I react to everyone. Sugar withdrawal. Yikes. Didn't realize I was a grump.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

The stew was really good! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> The stew was really good!


Glad you liked it, far! Just curious... did you brown the meat before you added it to the crockpot? I usually cook it on the stove but think I'll use the crock next time.

Ok folks... I finished the 30 days of strict A/I diet. I'm happy to report that all of my symptoms have resolved for the moment. In fact, after the first week I was feeling much better.

I was really missing eggs so those were the first thing I added back in. I did yolks first as the whites are reported to be the more problematic part for A/I issues. Added the whites next. So far so good! No problems at all. Moving on to butter, then cheese, then milk.

Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

That's awesome and encouraging. We are still bumbling around. We are juggling too much and it makes AIP a CHALLENGE!! My H came home from the grocery store with the fixin's for this stew recipe! I didn't know he was going to do that. So excited! He's going to fix it tomorrow.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok guys, where do you buy your grass fed meats? I live in a relatively small town. We have a Kroger and Publix grocery stores. Kroger has a very small selection of grass fed beef, but I didn't see any at Publix. I may have to drive to Atlanta or Chattanooga in order to get grass fed meats.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

You must live relatively close to me karole. I used to live in Gainesville, Ga.

Have you checked with a local organic farm? There are more of those in Georgia, than here in Alabama. But its even tough to find here in Birmingham.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't live very far from Gainesville!! I live in Rome. Berry College sells grass fed beef, but only certain times of the year I think. I will have to do some checking to see if I can find any other farms that do sell grass fed beef. By the way, my husband and I lived in Huntsville for 5 years when we first married. I loved it!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Glad you liked it, far! Just curious... did you brown the meat before you added it to the crockpot? I usually cook it on the stove but think I'll use the crock next time.
> 
> Ok folks... I finished the 30 days of strict A/I diet. I'm happy to report that all of my symptoms have resolved for the moment. In fact, after the first week I was feeling much better.
> 
> ...


I did brown it. It was falling apart in the stew when we ate it. Yum.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

karole said:


> I don't live very far from Gainesville!! I live in Rome. Berry College sells grass fed beef, but only certain times of the year I think. I will have to do some checking to see if I can find any other farms that do sell grass fed beef. By the way, my husband and I lived in Huntsville for 5 years when we first married. I loved it!


cool!! I LOVED Gainesville!! North Georgia mountains are still in my heart.

Huntsville is pretty cool. Birmingham is gorgeous.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

karole said:


> Ok guys, where do you buy your grass fed meats? I live in a relatively small town. We have a Kroger and Publix grocery stores. Kroger has a very small selection of grass fed beef, but I didn't see any at Publix. I may have to drive to Atlanta or Chattanooga in order to get grass fed meats.


karole, there are lots of places online that will ship directly to you. You can start with this list -- search by state to find one close to you.

Eat Wild - Farms That Ship

Also, I've never personally ordered from this company, but I have a friend who orders from them all the time and loves their products. Now that I think about it, I think I'm going to order from them!  They have a great selection...

US Wellness Meats


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

@karole buy 1/2 or a 1/4 of a cow, many farms will specialize in what you want, and probably cheaper than the store


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> karole, there are lots of places online that will ship directly to you. You can start with this list -- search by state to find one close to you.
> 
> Eat Wild - Farms That Ship
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for the links!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! Appreciate all the advice, recommendations and help!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the websites! Found a farm not very far from me that has beef, poultry and beef as well as fresh eggs! My husband and and I are planning a visit! Thank you all!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

karole said:


> Thanks for the websites! Found a farm not very far from me that has beef, poultry and beef as well as fresh eggs! My husband and and I are planning a visit! Thank you all!


That is great news! Sounds like a wonderful day trip (or maybe turn it into an over-night?) for both of you .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey, Happy... Which symptoms disappeared for you?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Hey, Happy... Which symptoms disappeared for you?


All skin breakouts from Hidradenitis Suppurativa (which can be ghastly!) have stopped; those that were already present have healed

G/I problems (including GERD, IBS, bloating, diarrhea) are resolved

Zero inflammation/flare-ups from Lichen Sclerosus

Eczema/rosacea is at bay right now

Not to mention I lost a few pounds without even trying . My hair seems shinier, and hair and nails are growing faster so I am convinced my gut is healing and absorbing more nutrients. So far a total win-win.

The relief from the HS has felt almost like a miracle... It is a horrid, ghastly, progressive disease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Excellent!! I'm in the process of hiring some things out so that I can give this another go. In the mean time we are experimenting with recipies and getting our ducks in a row. Can't wait to see how it helps when I finally go strict AIP. I'm in a lot of pain everyday.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

How are you guys doing?

I have been having a low grade head ache for three days now. I think my body needs some sugar. lol

I am very pissy. And I seem a bit down. Oh well.

However, my energy level is good. Stomach is reacting very well and no cramping. Which is great. 

My Gi doctor's office called to inform me that I need to set up a follow up exam. But I am worried. I am hoping to stay on this diet for a few months and hopefully thinks will improve. Then, I will make an appointment. I know I sound stupid. At least thats what my D said to me this morning. 

You guys have a great afternoon and hopefully you are going to have a delicious dinner.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I started my second attempt at Strict AIP Monday of this week and this is the first Friday I haven't been dead dog tired headed into the weekend. YAY!! How are things for y'all? Oh and clothes are looser too. '


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Has anyone given this a try?
> 
> Despite eating a very clean diet for years (no artificial ingredients, no preservatives, no processed food, mostly grass-fed meats, etc) I have recently been diagnosed with my THIRD autoimmune problem which is really causing me some physical grief . Years ago, I gave up gluten and wheat products and saw a tremendous improvement in mild problems such as eczema and rosacea.
> 
> ...


My husband has a lot of autoimmune issues and we have tried this, along with other elimination diets. I think it can definitely help. The problem we have had is that as soon as he starts feeling better he goes back to his old ways. And not really tracking things to make the connections.

However, I can tell you that I don't have AI issues (that I know of) but I actually felt MUCH BETTER in many ways when eliminating certain things - gluten, dairy, and corn.

I think you should definitely go for it. It's hard when certain foods are a big part of your diet, but once you find recipes to replace the nightshades, you'll be cranking along. I often grill a piece of meat/fish and have it with roasted veggies - simple meal right there.

I don't think sweet potatoes are nightshades. They're not the same, of course, but your tastes will adjust. Also, if you love french fries, google fried plantains - OH SO GOOD if you crave that starchy crunchy salty nirvana that is a fried potato.

Lastly - I strongly recommend this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Prime-Prepare...UTF8&qid=1455935093&sr=1-1&keywords=the+prime

My husband and I are following it because his neurologist wrote it and it's subtle, but easy to do and after 1 month I have found that I feel much better and my tastes have actually changed where I am actually turned off by some things I used to crave (like sweets or pizza).

That book will not replace your elimination diet but it is full of fascinating information on digestion, inflammation, brain and gut health, etc.

The doctor who wrote it told my husband to stay off gluten and dairy completely for 6 months. He didn't do it so we don't know if it would have worked. But she says that some foods can cause issues (like nightshades for you) because your body is not digesting them completely, so it gets in your bloodstream and causes an autoimmune reaction. However, if you heal your digestion then 1) you may be able to digest them fine in the future, but 2) you won't desire the things that make you feel like crap anymore because you'll be better in tuned to how they affect you.

Good luck! AI *SUCKS*.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I started my second attempt at Strict AIP Monday of this week and this is the first Friday I haven't been dead dog tired headed into the weekend. YAY!! How are things for y'all? Oh and clothes are looser too. '


That is awesome Blossom!:laugh:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

WorkingWife said:


> That is awesome Blossom!:laugh:


Thanks! The food list I selected was the Whole30 Low Histamine grocery list. It's easier now that we've figured out a few things.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

1st noticeable change: Fatigue lifting

2nd noticeable change: Increased mental sharpness

3rd noticeable change: Less back pain waking up in the morning. It has also started loosening up on its own without drugs, massage, any alternative therapies, nothing.

My back is also starting to adjust itself popping in areas it hasn't popped in a long time without me even trying to pop it. Looks like this recovery is progressive... Holding out hope it progresses to address my intense fibromyalgia pain. Will keep you posted.

Loving this way of eating!!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Loving this way of eating!!


Great news, Blossom! It sounds like the diet 'clicked' this time around...  I had a few bumps along the way at the beginning too.

I am now closing in on 60 days of Paleo eating. Like you, I'm feeling better than ever! I have added all dairy back with absolutely no problems, but I am trying to stick to organic when I can. And absolutely no pre-shredded cheese as it is loaded with potato starch and other fillers to keep it from caking. I have also added some nuts. No plans to add alcohol or sugar back in. And staying away from soy. And of course, nightshades.

Here's my "current symptoms" scorecard (A/I issues that were formerly plaguing me before starting the diet):

Hidradenitis Suppurativa - 0
Lichen Sclerosus - 0
Eczema - 0 
Rosacea - 0

I'd say that's a pretty impressive scorecard! This way of eating has changed my life and I have no intentions of adding processed foods back in.

And a big upside is my menu and cooking have gotten more creative than ever. I'm having so much fun experimenting with vegetable combos and cooking methods that I probably never would have thought of before.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> I have added all dairy back with absolutely no problems, but I am trying to stick to organic when I can.


That is so fantastic.

Regarding Dairy, I asked the doctor who wrote The Prime (that I mentioned above) specifically about dairy because it seems to congest me. She said that where you get the dairy may make a big difference. (She recommended getting raw milk from a local dairy then heating it (to kill bacteria) before consuming it. Of course that's not so simple or affordable for many but organic is probably superior to the alternatives.



happy as a clam said:


> And absolutely no pre-shredded cheese as it is loaded with potato starch and other fillers to keep it from caking.


Who knew? I never buy pre-shredded 'cheese 'cause it annoys me to think I am paying someone to do such a simple task for me and I figured it will mold faster... What you said reminds me of "fat free half-n-half" WTH? That mythical creature simply cannot exist since what makes half-n-half half-n-half is the fact that it's half cream! Which begs the question -- what IS in that container? (A bunch of thickening stuff.) 

I didn't know about shredded cheese but I do know that more and more they are saying the whole milk is healthier than any of the reduced fat milks because they put additives in all of those and process them a lot more.

I am reading more and more that our fear of fat is a very unfortunate thing for our health and weight and that the vegetable oils we were told were so much healthier a couple decades ago we now know are the more inflammatory oils. (I use homemade ghee, coconut oil, and even beef fat for higher temp cooking.) And I'm not afraid of a little bacon fat all over my veggies! Though olive oil is wonderful too.



happy as a clam said:


> ...No plans to add alcohol or sugar back in....


Yeah... I forgot to mention sugar and alcohol on my list of foods that affect me negatively. But they definitely do. I have cut way back but have not given them up 100% yet. Well, the sugar I don't crave and dislike in quantity, but I'll still eat a hard candy for convenience while I'm working and don't want to stop for a meal. 

Alcohol is hard. I don't drink often, but when I do, I drink to get a buzz and I'm very emotionally attached to the idea of having a couple drinks in social settings. (What am I to do? My friends are just that much more fun and interesting when I've got a nice little buzz... But if I drink enough to get the slightest buzz, the next day is a write off for productivity.)



happy as a clam said:


> And a big upside is my menu and cooking have gotten more creative than ever. I'm having so much fun experimenting with vegetable combos and cooking methods that I probably never would have thought of before.


YES! It is so true and once you get in the groove you come up with all kinds of ideas. My hubby was raised on a very canned, limited diet and used to be extremely resistant to trying anything new.

But when he went on some elimination diets he was at my mercy! bwahahahahhah! He needed to eat _*something *_! I started experimenting and he was like "OMG, this is AWESOME! What else can you come up with?!"


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I looked into it and an occassional dirty martini would be ok on paleo if you are out and want something social


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

WorkingWife said:


> That is so fantastic.
> 
> Regarding Dairy, I asked the doctor who wrote The Prime (that I mentioned above) specifically about dairy because it seems to congest me. She said that where you get the dairy may make a big difference. (She recommended getting raw milk from a local dairy then heating it (to kill bacteria) before consuming it. Of course that's not so simple or affordable for many but organic is probably superior to the alternatives.


My grown kids don't do well with dairy either . Their dad is lactose-intolerant and they must have inherited the gene from him. I think milk is problematic for lots of folks. But I agree with your doc -- trying to find milk from a local dairy, or at the very least, organic.



WorkingWife said:


> I didn't know about shredded cheese but I do know that more and more they are saying the whole milk is healthier than any of the reduced fat milks because they put additives in all of those and process them a lot more.


I've also switched back to full-fat milk; no more skim or 1% for me! Lack of fat = carb + sugar cravings. And I stay much more satiated when drinking full-fat milk. I probably only drink it 2-3 times per week though instead of daily because I don't want to develop a NEW intolerance.

Next time you're at the grocery, check out the list of junk ingredients in the shredded cheese .



WorkingWife said:


> Alcohol is hard. I don't drink often, but when I do, I drink to get a buzz and I'm very emotionally attached to the idea of having a couple drinks in social settings.


Well, but of course... the buzz is the fun part!  But the older I get, the worse I feel when I drink any amount of alcohol. Like you, I feel pretty crappy the next day even if I only have one or two glasses of wine so actually it's been pretty easy to give up all in all. As for the "idea" of having drinks during a social gathering, I've started mixing pineapple juice with club soda and garnishing it with a lime. It looks like a mixed drink and tastes delicious. And best of all, I feel great!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Love club soda idea too  That's a good one... I love it with straight lime. 

What are the new food combinations that have worked so well for you guys?


I have fallen in love with Orange Roughy for one... Only season it with sea salt, dill weed and a bit of rosemary and it is YUMMO! I pan seared squash and zucchini yesterday, added chicken broth, spices and at the end added a precooked filet of Orange Roughy. It was delightful.

I sauteed Leeks & mushrooms added broth and chicken in a batch that lasted a few meals. Very good. One day at lunch I just heated some carrots in left over chicken broth from cooking up some chicken, threw in some chicken and was super simple and quick and really good. I'm not big into salads, so most of my concoctions end up being soups of some type. It's fun experimenting.

And sometimes just plain ole butternut squash is great for breakfast without doing anything to it but a little salt.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Leeks and mushrooms sound wonderful!! My latest favorite combo has been parsnips and carrots, pan-seared with salt, pepper and a sprinkle of cinnamon... Yum. Satisfies that starchy craving (you probably aren't eating carrots yet though -- I have already added them back in much to my delight.)

Here they are along with Cornish game hens and spinach...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Ladies and Gents,

Seems like you guys are doing great.

I had to come off the AIP these last few weeks. My H was home for two weeks, he was in pain. Seems like he developed a cyst on his right kidney. So, they check it out and it just fluid filled, nothing to be done. Gave him some antibiotic and pain meds. He is better now and back to work. But he was such a baby and wanted every bad thing on earth to eat. So, there goes our diet and he cant eat alone. 

I have restarted yesterday. So, here we go again.:crying: My system is so messed up. Yesterday, I thought I was having a heart attack. But I know from pass experience it's just the freaking gluten. Today is better. No exercise these pass few weeks.

Glad you guys are doing so well. You are inspiring me to keep on going.
It's great reading about what you are doing. Thanks. Ann


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> But he was such a baby and wanted every bad thing on earth to eat. So, there goes our diet and he cant eat alone.


What do you think would help you avoid getting sucked into eating junk with him in the future? 
For me, knowing how it makes me feel is enough. I remind myself that if I have a certain thing that I will feel it later, so that helps keep me on track.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm almost a month in. Started mine Valentines weekend. Feeling much better!! Still have widespread pain but I'm hoping it will die down. At least every cell isnt hurting now


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

CynthiaDe said:


> What do you think would help you avoid getting sucked into eating junk with him in the future?
> For me, knowing how it makes me feel is enough. I remind myself that if I have a certain thing that I will feel it later, so that helps keep me on track.


Normally he eats very healthy. He was in a lot of pain and using food to comfort himself. 

I think I have learned a very valuable lesson. Don't put crap into my body because I will be paying for it in weeks of pain and feeling all messed up. 

So, I restarted Monday. I also put him back on it and started packing him lunch and snacks. He is still feeling some pain. So, I have to monitor what he is eating. And I have to start being creative with food because he gets bored easily.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey @Zanne does your doctor have you on antimalarials for your Lupus?


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Zanne said:


> My rheumatologist back in Minnesota wanted me to take Plaquenil, which is an antimalarial drug. As a requirement, I went to the U of M for a comprehensive eye exam since the medication can have severe side effects on the eyes. Yeah, just what I want to take.
> 
> I decided to give the AIP a chance and my symptoms started to improve so I ditched my docs. Now I'm in a new state so if things get bad again, I suppose I will have to start over. But honestly, I really do not want to take any steroids or antimalarial drugs.
> 
> ...


Yea, I was switched from Plaquenil because it seriously messed with my digestion. I pick up the new one soon. Just didn't know if you had any luck with them. I'm not a big fan of drugs myself.

And yesterday they took a ton of blood from me and I noticed they had a full Sjorgrens panel on there in addition to Lyme and all the ones he did before. I go back in July. I had a picture of a marlar rash on my face for him this time and he agreed that I am leaning more and more into full blown Lupus diagnosis.


----------

